# Detailing world™ Review TAC systems quartz max



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Detailing world™ Review TAC systems quartz max

Introduction:

So I think we are all pretty much aware of TAC systems products, a Korean manufacturer who seem to do pretty much a full product range of what would appear to be value for money products. Relatively new to the forum, brought to us by Imran at In2detailing.co.uk.

Many thanks to Imran for supplying today's sample Quartz Max.

Now TAC do a quite a big range of sealant type products most of which seem to include the word quartz in the product name.



The Product:

So just to be clear this review is for TAC systems Quartz Max not to be confused with other quartz products.

The sample provided arrived in a rather snazzy 100ml red spray bottle. Quality trigger head not the cheap pump type ones often used with this size of bottle. Brief but clear instructions, basically spray and wipe.

What is quartz max, it's a spray and wipe sealant with Si02. Here's how TAC describe it:

Hydrophobic, high gloss paint protection! Quartz.MAX Give your vehicle the durable glass-like protection. Quartz.MAX is a fast, cost effective way to keep your vehicle well-protected and looking its best!

It's a water-based, spray-on glass. And Quartz.MAX repels dirt and water. Use it alone for up to two months of paint protection or as a booster over Quartz.POWER .

Quartz.MAX is not your typical spray wax! QuartzMAX is made of a water base plus special modified Silica - the same compound found in glass. The silica gives QuartzMAX its fantastic light reflecting properties and a slick shine.

http://carsystem.kr/cute/Uploads/1408969452.jpg

The Method:

So today's test mule my Audi A3 runabout, this hasn't had much attention since I got it a few months and has earned its stripes for every one of the 83,000 miles it's done. It true German paint style it has faired fairly well though. It's not been washed for about a month though so pretty grubby.

Before pics





So the car got a quick wash, in the interests of honesty I took it to the jet wash at the garage as didn't have time to do a full 2bm wash as light was fading. This actually worked well as the jet wash pretty much stripped any lsp off the paint, it was obvious there was no protection left on paint.

The method couldn't have been easier really 3/4 spritzes on each panel and spread / buff with the Korean MF kindly sent by Imran. Literally wipe flick the cloth to clear up any smears etc. Took maybe 15 minutes to the whole car panel at a time.

The results were impressive clean shiny and slick paint.





Claimed durability of 4-6 months, ideal at this time of year.

Price:

£6.95 for 100 ml
£19.95 for 500 ml
£29.95 for 1000ml

Don't forget your forum discount, I used maybe 20 ml today to do the whole car.

Available here http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/paint-protection/paint-sealants/quartz-max.html

Would I use it again ?

An easy one yes definitely so quick and easy to use.

Conclusion:

A great quick sealant that contains si02 so should be durable. Probably less than £2 to coat a car to see it through winter. One for everyone's bag I think.

It's been raining here in Manchester this evening :doublesho so I just bobbed out to get a couple of beading shots. Apologies about the light





"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Some daylight beading shots


----------

